# Bentley



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I went to our favorite Parrot shop to get our fids food and toys when I fell head over heels in love with a beautiful Swainson's Toucan named Bentley. I wish I had my camera to get a pic with him but I left empty handed  Here's a pic of a cutie that looks identical to him. I would loved to have taken him home to join my flock but I'm not sure if he'd get along with pigeons and his $10,000 price tag didn't help either!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pete Jasinski said:


> I would loved to have taken him home to join my flock but I'm not sure if he'd get along with pigeons and his $10,000 price tag didn't help either!


Yeah, I know .. I've seen a pair of Toucans at Omar's for $25,000 .. then their "cage" .. it's HUGE .. another $10,000 .. 

Would love to have one or a pair but definitely not in my price range .. I'm also enchanted by Black Palm Parrots and would love one of those, and a Major Mitchells, and a Hyacinth .. still hoping for a big lottery winner  

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Yeah, I know .. I've seen a pair of Toucans at Omar's for $25,000 .. then their "cage" .. it's HUGE .. another $10,000 ..
> 
> Would love to have one or a pair but definitely not in my price range .. I'm also enchanted by Black Palm Parrots and would love one of those, and a Major Mitchells, and a Hyacinth .. still hoping for a big lottery winner
> 
> Terry


I know how you feel Terry, They had that beauty, a hyacinth a black palm & red tailed cockatoo all beautiful but waaaaay to expensive for my meager wallet


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a beauty, Pete! Love his expression. Yep, those Toucans are something else. 

Wonder how Dorian would like a Toucan?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Pete,

That is one impressive looking bird AND beak! 

I can imagine all the birds there, and I bet you didn't want to leave.

What scrumptious morsels and toys did you buy for the gang? Did Dudley get some new toys?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Pete

Mortgage the house!  Beautiful bird.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

The parrots got all their food and some goodies plus toys. Dudley got some bell balls while Moe got a big tug toy with a bell so he can ring all he wants.
The first link has the beautiful Black Palm Cockatoo Terry mentioned, he's on the bottom right. He's such a sweetheart, that big old beak is so gentle and he has a great temperament. AHHHHHH, I need to win the lottery too, and you're not helping much Maggie  
http://www.thebirdstore.com/birdsexotic/index.htm
http://www.birdparadise.biz/


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Sorry Pete, couldn't resist  

We babysat a white cockatoo several times in the past and I fell in love with him. He was the most delightful little fellow who had been moved around a whole lot until he found a permanent home with a lady and her family. He eats with them at their table and rides around with her in her animal control truck.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a neat place, Pete!

I can certainly understand your enthusiasm.

There is a bird store down the street and there is one bird, in particular, that I wish I could have...it's been there for months and I just feel so sorry for it... 

I take my papers to them...in fact, I'm probably their principal supplier! LOL


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I was in the area of my favorite exotic bird shop again and snuck a pic of Shadow the Goliath Black Palm Cockatoo, he is such a sweetheart, I spent 20 mins of quality cuddle time. At $25,000 he was a steal  the employees wanted to know whan I'd be taking him home, my answer was when I can make 25000 easy payments of $1.00 each. 








Here I am feeding some pidgies on the streets of Philly, I was a boy scout so I'm always prepared!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Glad you came prepared for the pijjies, Pete! That Black Palm is just stunning (so is the price tag .. loved your payment plan)!  

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Pete,


Ooooooh...you're bad...allright! LOL...I'm glad you snuck the picture, the bird is absolutely gorgeous.

I love black birds, and have a black pigeon, and had a black cat when I was a kid and Shadow is awesome!  

That is a nice picture of you feeding the ferals. Now I can show "the kids" pics of their grand pop, that without his Gracie, their existance would never have been possible.!


----------



## Nuke (Mar 26, 2007)

*Ramphastids...........*

The swainsons toucan may be expensive,but so are the keel billed toucans,the toco toucans,plate billed toucans,channel billed toucans,yellow ridged toucan,and just about any other variety of the larger toucans.
If your looking for something less expensive within the ramphastid family you could try some of the aracaris or toucanets?The most common varieties are the emerald toucanet and the green aracari.They are easy to come by,but they need a special diet since they have a genetic predisposition called hemochromatosis,it makes them store iron from their food into their liver till they die of lethal amounts.Starlings,mynahs,tanagers,aracaris,toucans,toucanets,and other softbills are also succeptible to that.


----------

